# Freehand MX: Blaue Objektbegrenzungen als Element mit Exportieren



## pixelprolet (2. April 2004)

Ich würd gerne die blauen Begrenzungslinien so mit abspeichern das sie in Flash z.B. mit auftauchen. Grafisches Element werden. Geht das ohne das Bild zu Capturen  (soll als Vektor erhalten bleiben). 

Ich könnt auch allen elementen einen blauen Rahmen verpassen, will ich aber nicht sieht anders aus und die Ankerpunkte fehlen.

Grus
Pixelprolet


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht so recht, sind die blauen Linien die Hilfslinien? Weiterhin dachte ich, dass Flash keine Pfade importiert, also kannst Du Dein ja problemlos capturen... weil die Originaldatei bleibt ja erhalten.
Am besten, Du machst mal nen Screenshot und dann können wir weitersehen 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## pixelprolet (9. April 2004)

sorry, das es so lange gedauert hat
THX
pixelprolet


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Die sog. "blauen Auswahlpunkte" stellen die Ankerpunkte und -pfade der Vektordaten dar, d.h. wenn Du die Datei in ein anderes Vektorformat, sprich *.eps, *.cdr o.ä. exportierst, werden diese Punkte mit übernommen und werden in dem entsprechenden Vektorprogramm auch dargestellt.

HTH 
ALF


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pixelprolet _
> *...Grafisches Element werden...*



Das geht nicht. Du müsstest diese Arbeitshilfen von Hand nachkonstruieren. Die Linien sind nicht wirklich Bestandteil der Grafik, nur eine Freehand-Interne Hervorhebungshilfe.


----------



## pixelprolet (14. April 2004)

Schade. Na dann mal ans nachkonstruieren.
Danke aber für die antwort.
Bis denne

THX
pixelprolet


----------

